# Canine Freestyle routine, GSD, 100% fru fru free



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Canine freestyle (aka dog dancing) tough enough for a gsd.




& okay, I cried at the end.
Gsd mix or pure, don't know. I should look up this team.
Enjoy.


----------

